

What exactly is the Google glass for? - peterchon

I was fortunate enough to borrow a friend&#x27;s google glass for a month. After the initial day of wear, I haven&#x27;t touched it since (which is why my friend was okay with me borrowing it.)<p>What are you using yours for?
======
stax012
I use it as a heads-up display when I go on spacewalks and during
neurosurgery.

------
Rezal
I think most of us are in the 'discovery' process. Personally I like the
navigation app. It feels more natural than looking on your phone.

------
petervandijck
I show it to potential hires and hope they're impressed.

------
jpetersonmn
Looking cool of course.

